# Fates of bases in Afghanistan



## longphi1080 (27 Jan 2018)

I'm a researcher from an UK university and I'm trying to collect data on what were the fates of bases in Afghanistan, i.e. what happened to them as the US and International Forces were pulling out. I would appreciate your help with the information or signposting me to the right place.

Cheers


----------



## AbdullahD (27 Jan 2018)

longphi1080 said:
			
		

> I'm a researcher from an UK university and I'm trying to collect data on what were the fates of bases in Afghanistan, i.e. what happened to them as the US and International Forces were pulling out. I would appreciate your help with the information or signposting me to the right place. A sample of what we're doing: https://1drv.ms/x/s!AobFyGZGU8uisHMXUJyiHsruhuen
> 
> Cheers



Very interesting exercise, to what end is it be done for? If I may be so bold as to ask.

Abdullah


----------



## longphi1080 (28 Jan 2018)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> Very interesting exercise, to what end is it be done for? If I may be so bold as to ask.
> 
> Abdullah



Thanks for asking. We want to see how many bases NATO bulldozed, how many were transferred, and how the abandonment of bases affect regional poverty rate and stability. We also look at how politics shape military, and how base establishment & closure decisions differ among NATO members. If you happen to know the establishment & closure date of any base, let me know.


----------



## AbdullahD (28 Jan 2018)

Very interesting, if you can remember, when you are done I would love to read that research. I do not know if your answers will be found here, or if you will have to go through more direct channels but good luck.

But I'll suspect base closures negatively affect the community due to less foreign dollars in the community.. unless hmm... i do not actually know enough but I could see instances were base closures could help the community.. 

Any rate would love to see the report if you ever can 
Abdullah


----------



## longphi1080 (28 Jan 2018)

Yeah, I'll leave this forum for now and look for the information more directly. The paper should hopefully come out by the end of this year, and I'll try to remember you by then 

Cheers


----------

